# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Granos y Menestras  vendo frijol peruano o canario

## Pronates Trading

Buenas tardes estimados companeros del foro les mando un afectuoso saludo desde el estado de sonora, Mexico, y les comento que tenemos frijol canario o peruano para exportacion, de excelente calidad, cribado, pulido y empacado en saco blanco de 50 kg. Listo para su embarque a un precio de 2.69 usd tenemos suficiente para abastecer cualquier pedido. 
si hay alguien interesado, estamos a sus ordenes para cualquier consulta, saludos y un fuerte abrazo,.. 
Lic. Ruben chavez - manager de ventas
Pronates Trading Company 
Oficina +52 (642)4229004
Celular +52 6421233269
Nextel 92*13*6841
Skype: pronates Pronates@hotmail.com Pronatestrade@gmail.com www.facebook.com/pronatesTemas similares: CADENA PRODUCTIVA DE MAIZ MORADO Y CANARIO EN HUAURA Busca de Proveedores FRIJOL CASTILLA, CANARIO vendo frijol rojo VENDO FRIJOL CHINO(loctao) Vendo frijol loctao

----------

